# Anyone having trouble with Immi website?



## kangaroogirl (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi,

For a few weeks I've been trying to look things up on Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection but the site comes up all weird looking, just text and no images.

Is this happening to anyone else? Maybe it's my settings but I've tried a few browsers


----------

